# DIY Paintball Presurized Co2



## Tommyz44 (Jan 3, 2012)

So this is my first thread at a DIY (so take it easy on me ;D). Im starting a pressurized co2 system using a paintball tank and a cga 320 style regulator. Ill try to keep a list of pricing things out and stuff. 

First is the tank. I play paintball here and there but both my cylinders are empty so ill post my setup tonight and try to get it running with pictures tomorrow. 
1)Tank...As i said i have 2 so ill be using a 20oz tank for this setup will get the refill when stores are open tomorrow. Dicks sporting in my area does about 3.50 for the refill. 
2) Adapter (AQUATEK CO2 Paintball Tank CGA 320 Adapter) 16.99 free shipping i had a seller name aqua_eworld i was really happy got in 2 days. Fits the tank and adapts to the regulator perfectly. 
3) Regulator. it was about 20 bucks refurbished. normally like 45ish i believe it is the brand beveragecompany.com This regulator takes up to 3000psi and allows to regulate to 0-50psi. 
4)Hose Barb Adapter this is going to replace the huge one that is on the regulator down to a 1/4 inch hose. it was about 2.50-3.00 at lowes. 
5)Hose i used a polyethylene hose as it is very resistant to co2 so it will not wear like the normal aquarium tubing. it is a bit harder and doesnt bend as much and is not transparent but has a hazy look. size 1/4 x.170 inch x 25 ft was 2.50 at lowes as well.
6) Needle valve i got this at work so im not to sure i see alot of people buying some for like 15-20 bucks though. most people were concerned about needle valves not being safe as most of the DIY i saw was without regulators. im sure you can probably get away with cheaper since the regulator is going to bring it down to 5-10psi for me. 


not pictured
Check Valve (i only have an aquarium one now but will be replacing FAASST with a brass as the aquarium check valves can get dried up and crack easy. 

Bubble counter im going to attempt to go without one for now but will be investing to get a more accurate bubble count. 

Diffuser im using a ceramic one. I have a ceramic one on my DIY yeast which works good but ive seen better results using a pressure system. i will try to compare with my yeast 10 gal tank and when this pressurized is done in my 30 gal tank. 

The picture shows the setup as of now and a picture of what the bag and hose tag looked like from lowes in case you go this direction. ill be adding more pictures when i get things rolling tomorrow*!!!! so excited.....*w3


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Good luck with everything.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

good luck with it, keep us posted with more pics and how its working


----------



## Tommyz44 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks ill be posting more pictures tonight after i get out and get my co2 refilled. If anyone has questions let me know like i said i had a hard time finding any pressurized DIY with regulators most were the needle valve style which is may to much psi for a needle valve and could deffenetly burst.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice DIY!What size tank are you running this on,out of curiosity?I have a pb setup on my 29 gallon and at 1 BPS it lasts over a month so was just curious.


----------



## Tommyz44 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is going to be run on my 30 gal. Im going to keep my 10gal on Yeast. i don't have to many plants in the 30 yet but i will be moving more over from my 10gal when i get the injection on! 

Good day just got better! Dicks sporting has a deal now if you do 4 refills the 5th is free!! Didnt get it free this time but thats great for the 5th time i go between this and paintball in the summer! Also my T-5 lighting kit came in!! so now my plants will have better co2 and lighting from here on out wooo! going to add the prosedure of turning everything on after dinner and will post some pics on what it all looks like! stay tuned!


----------



## Tommyz44 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well it worked like a champ!!!
after i tested for leaking. i used clean slightly soapy water to see if any bubbles formed around seal. i turned the regulator knob all the way counter clockwise (-) direction which means that there is o psi being pushed out. initially the tank psi shows about 800psi which is expected from what ive seen others do. i then closed the needle valve and turned the regulator + or clockwise direction untill i showed about 7-10 psi. 

The hose i put in the water and let the co2 start popping out at about 2 bubbles a second. Attached the diffuser and whala!!! i attached a few pics and also a diagram with some cheezy paint editing to label all that i used. 

Changes i would like and will make to this set-up in order of priority

1)Brass check valve so that the stock one doesnt get dry and die
2)Bubble counter. i know i am about 2 bubbles a second ...but not entirely sure
3) My nano diffuser is in my 10 gal tank so i used this fuval one which does the job but i like the glass ones so i will be investing in a glass one slightly bigger then the nano size.

Questions comments ??


----------



## Tommyz44 (Jan 3, 2012)

oh so to try to add up pricing 

Tank 15-40$ depending on size and place

Adapter 17$

Regulator 20$ refurb 44$ new 542 - Premium Pro Series Commercial Grade Dual Gauge Co2 Keg Beer Kegerator Regulator | BeverageFactory.com

output adapter 3.50

needle valve 5-20$

Check valve 1-20$ depending on what kind you get

Diffuser 10-45$ again depending on brand

polyethylene tubing 2.50 for 25 ft 


My total.. 3.50 refill tank 17$adapter 20$ regulator 3.50 2.50 tubing. total about 46$ since i had most of the parts already


----------

